# Iver Johnson Motorized Bicycle



## Handyman (Jun 28, 2018)

WOW! Got a surprise call from a Mr. Hansen asking if he could bring his motorized “Iver Johnson” bike to the Fitchburg Historical Society to display during our Iver Johnson Bike Show.  Naturally, I couldn’t say “yes” fast enough!  It will be arriving on Sunday, July 1st, and will be on display during the Longsjo Bike Race.  If you live close enough, stop by and check out the race and the Iver show.  The Historical Society will be open this Sunday, July 1st, from 10:00am to 4:00pm.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Jun 28, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 28, 2018)

Wow! I have only seen one of those in IJ literature! Amazing!


----------



## Handyman (Jul 1, 2018)

As promised, Mr. Hansen showed up today at the Fitchburg Historical Society with his motorized Iver Johnson bicycle, and it created quite a stir with our visitors. I do have to say it looks even better in person than it does in the pictures!  Makes me think I should have one of these built for me?? Pete in Fitchburg


----------

